# Fools



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Happy April Fool's Day!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

A Happy one to all. :googly:


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy AFD!!!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Haha! Foold you!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

What the **** happened here!?!

Happy April Fool's day suckers! :finger::finger:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You know, this background is actually pretty COOL! I like the new ":finger: " emoticon!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It's not really "new". Badass Universe was my old Entertainment/News site from like 3 years ago and that smilie (if you can call it that) was in there. I may keep it around after this joke is over. 

Some of the old-timers here will appreciate this joke, or at least **** themselves when they see it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

YES! I need to express myself :finger: to Deathtouch properly! LOL...( He knows I mean that in the most friendliest way!)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

oh, you already had a thread about the Badass change. Never mind.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> oh, you already had a thread about the Badass change. Never mind.


Actually, I just hijacked Raxl's thread. 

Did you do a double take or was it obvious this was a joke?

I had actually even considered uploading the entire old site and database, but I didn't want to foul up the voting for the contest I just announced.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Man, I ask for this :finger: emoticon months ago and all it takes is a day dedicated to George W. Bush to bring it about. Something strange about all this...! :ninja:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No, I knew it was a joke off the bat. Now if you had changed all the topic names of the forums and got rid of the halloween banners, I think that would have got me. Plus I know you were admin of Badass Uni. Which gives it away.

Or you could have closed down the site and had a webpage saying that the fourm was perm closed, that would have gotten me too.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I also brought back the little smoking guy too. :smoking:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What you could do zombie, for the rest of the pople, just put up a page saying that the forum is closed. Give them a lot of bull**** why it is closed, and then put a link to a thread where they can put their complaints on. Then come Sunday list all the complaints and say "got yea!"

Oh, once someone puts something on the thread then they can goto the fourm. Just to get them good.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

:finger: this, I just want to win the contest!!!
Had to use the finger while I could.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

You had me for about two seconds--just long enough for me to go, "Huh? ...Oh." Only April Fool's Day prank anybody pulled on me all day long, though! 

The new (old?) smiley faces rock, and I agree that they should be kept on after the holiday. Pleeeease?


----------

